# any 6ft+ cyclists on here?



## griffin83 (Aug 27, 2008)

if so what size jacket do you wear?

i tried a medium and an extra large in halfrauds and the medium didn't have the lengh i need and the XL was a bit long in the sleeves lol. i'm 6ft2 but dead skinny so if i went by the chest measurments on most websites i'd be buying a small-which is clearly no use lol.

this is the jacket that caught my eye.

http://www.rutlandcycling.com/15011/Endura-Gridlock-Jacket---Yellow.html?referrer=peerius

and this one

http://www.rutlandcycling.com/16331/Endura-Luminite-Jacket---Yellow.html?referrer=froogle1&utm_source=google&utm_medium=froogle&utm_campaign=pid16331

unless someone cares to recommend something better- £70 is about the limit and it'll be used for a daily commute and some occasional weekend offroading:thumb:


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Drop them an email & get some measurements

http://www.endura.co.uk/


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

EVERY range has widely varying sizes I'm afraid. I'm a fairly lean 6' and am XL in Castelli, M in most ranges and L in Assos. There's simply no way to predict unless they give you a guide. Worth getting a chest measurement and deciding if you want a 'race fit' which is tight or a more relaxed fit that can make extra layers etc more possible.

If you're interested I have a Gore Phantom XL for sale that fitted me last winter but since I lost 40lbs its too loose for me now. Its one of these in yellow/black and I'd take £50 for it instead of the £120 it is new, and its a FAR better jacket than the Endura. If you're 'dead skinny' it may be a little loose but if you can find one to try and you're interested then shout


----------



## griffin83 (Aug 27, 2008)

cheers guys :thumb:

bigpickle

i'll see if i can find one to try on and it fits i'll give you a shout-thanks :thumb:


----------

